# Seizures?



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey all,

So I think my Charlie (aged 11) has started having seizures. A week or two ago he had an incident that I didn't witness but the person who did told me he'd been freaking out for no apparent reason. When I came to him he seemed to be having problems standing on his right leg for a minute or so and then was really in panic mode. I stayed with him for an hour or so with a towel over three sides of his cage and he eventually calmed down (funnily enough, I think it was playing him a recording of his own chatter for 30 minutes that did the trick!). In this case I don't know if this possible seizure was part of the original freak out or if the stress from that caused it. 

Just now (around two and half weeks since the first incident) he had the same thing happen where he was happily chatting away and then suddenly started flapping around his perch. When I went to pick him up his right leg was doing the same thing as before - he seemed unable to stand on it and it was curling up. Luckily, this time it lasted probably only 15 seconds or so and I was able to immediately calm him down again and he was acting normally within a few minutes. 

After doing some googling it seems like seizures are the most likely culprit. I'm going to book a consultation with the vet but I'm not sure what they'll be able to do... we don't have an avian specialist within driving distance and, to be honest, I don't think I'd like to leave him anywhere for a prolonged period for blood tests etc as he has spent virtually every day of his 11 years with me working from home and does not react well if he's taken somewhere else (he was taken to another house for 5-6 hours once whilst we had new carpets ****ed and it really upset him). At his age, I'm not sure I want to put him through that stress though obviously I will do whatever is best for him. 

For context, his behaviour has not been out of the ordinary (he has slowed down a lot over the past 5 years but he is very old and has french moult disease so can't fly anyway) and I'm not aware of him having any problems during the night.

So I was just wondering if anybody had had this experience with an older budgie and if you had any advice? Does it sound like seizures to you?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry this is happening to Charlie, there are multiple things that could be causing this and without an exam by a vet experienced with birds there is no sure way of knowing the issue. Does the vet you are consulting with have experience with birds? It may be helpful to do a video recording of an episode if it happens again so the vet can see exactly what happens. There is another member with current posts about seizures the thread is titled "Right Sodium Benzoate product" by buddy-budgie, you might want to read through it to see what that bird is experiencing, make sure you read through all of it so you get the whole picture.


----------



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks, I've had a read through. 

I spoke to the vet and they have been really good with birds in the past but they just don't have the facilities for an issue this delicate (as I confirmed when I called them). They gave me the address of the nearest specialist and it is too far away, sadly, to just go now seeing as he does not appear to be in any discomfort and has seemed his usual self and the journey would be quite distressing for him at his age. I'll keep an eye on him and if it worsens or it keeps happening then I'll look into how I might him get there (I don't drive).


----------



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Fortunately I am in a position to be able to keep a close eye on him.


----------



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Here he is, btw. Having a cuddle with his bars.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's really pretty, I love the soft yellow coloring.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Charlie is a beautiful fellow!
Wishing you both all the best. :hug:*


----------



## Swallowisperer (Dec 22, 2011)

ZeroIowa said:


> Here he is, btw. Having a cuddle with his bars.


I Hope Charlie is doing fine, just wishing you the best. My budgie Bitzie is 13 and suffered a seizure on March 6 over a year ago and is partially paralyzed on the right side and blind on the right and stands just like Charlie. After looking like he was gone to die in my hand when this happened I can't believe he is still with me. I have redone his cage over to work with his disabilities and he is back verbalizing and playing with his toys. I'm still struggling with his sleep and staying on the perch in a relaxed way. I can use anyone's (expertise) help with this. Best Wishes, Ken


----------



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Swallowisperer said:


> I Hope Charlie is doing fine, just wishing you the best. My budgie Bitzie is 13 and suffered a seizure on March 6 over a year ago and is partially paralyzed on the right side and blind on the right and stands just like Charlie. After looking like he was gone to die in my hand when this happened I can't believe he is still with me. I have redone his cage over to work with his disabilities and he is back verbalizing and playing with his toys. I'm still struggling with his sleep and staying on the perch in a relaxed way. I can use anyone's (expertise) help with this. Best Wishes, Ken


Aaw bless him! I'm glad he's still with you and happy. I'd recommend making a new post if you haven't already, as your request could be missed here.

Luckily. Charlie doesn't appear to have suffered any paralysing effects or anything from seizures up to now, he's just in a funny position there because he's cuddling his bars. But it's definitely something I've been aware of as a possibility.

(also he hasn't had any more seizures that I'm aware of since posting this, though I'm expecting it at some point)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Swallowisperer said:


> I Hope Charlie is doing fine, just wishing you the best. My budgie Bitzie is 13 and suffered a seizure on March 6 over a year ago and is partially paralyzed on the right side and blind on the right and stands just like Charlie. After looking like he was gone to die in my hand when this happened I can't believe he is still with me. I have redone his cage over to work with his disabilities and he is back verbalizing and playing with his toys. I'm still struggling with his sleep and staying on the perch in a relaxed way. I can use anyone's (expertise) help with this. Best Wishes, Ken


*Do you have flat perches for Bitzie to sit on? You can purchase various types of flat wooden perches so he can sit (or lay on his tummy) without having to grip with his foot. *

*Borangs Wood Platform Perch*
*NiteAngel Wooden Platform Perch*
*Kathson Wooden Platform Perch*


----------

